# What movie cant you wait to see?



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 1, 2010)

As the title says Post a trailer for other members benefit as well!

For me, it would be Tron Legacy.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2010)

Tron and super 8


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 1, 2010)

Super 8 and The Hobbit, there are more but I can't come up with them


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Tron and super 8



this             .


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't care what you guys say... 


Transformers III - just to see them bots be bots... :33
Green Lantern - Looks interesting even though I have never really gotten into  green lantern series...
Batman 3 or was it Dark Knight Rising... ??
Rango...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2010)

Green Lantern
Captain America
Dark Knight Rises 

Why yes, I do like comic books.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 1, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.
Just 10 more days till I can download the dvd.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm looking forward to

Tiny Furniture
Super 8
Yo Tambien
Restless
Norwegian Wood

I like faggy dramas


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 1, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.


----------



## tashtin (Nov 1, 2010)

"The Warriors Way" an awesome looking film, ninja's in the wild west! nuff said

"Skyline" looks good and I cant wait for the "Hobbit"


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 1, 2010)

TDK Rises
Harry Potter 7, just to see how much it'll suck balls.
Thor


----------



## The Potential (Nov 1, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Green Lantern
> Captain America
> Dark Knight Rises
> 
> Why yes, I do like comic books.



What he said plus: Harry Potter 7 and The Avengers.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 2, 2010)

Hell yeah Harry Potter! Another one for me would also be Sucker Punch.


----------



## Huntress (Nov 3, 2010)

Machete

though it looks like its not even going to be released here


----------



## illmatic (Nov 4, 2010)

Green Lantern - Jun 17 2011
Norwegian Wood - DVD release + Eng subs
Sucker Punch - March 2011


----------



## Beast. (Nov 4, 2010)

Thor
Avengers
Captain America
Ant-Man
Spiderman Reboot
Fantastic 4 Reboot
Deadpool
Ironman 3
X-Men Origins Wolverine 2
X-Men First Class
Dark Knight Rises
Green Lantern
Spawn
Men in Black 3
Tron Legacy
The Bourne Legacy
The Hangover 2
BioShock
Halo


Don't even get my started on Animated movies.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 4, 2010)

Beast said:


> Thor
> Avengers
> Captain America
> Ant-Man
> ...



As in, The Bourne Trilogy? There will be another instalment?


----------



## Beast. (Nov 4, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> As in, The Bourne Trilogy? There will be another instalment?



Sadly former trilogy now... But I liked the first three Bourne movies enough to be excited about a new one. Not nearly as excited as most of the other movies I listed.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 5, 2010)

The Hobbit
Harry Potter
Batman 3


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 5, 2010)

There aren't any movies that I can't really wait to see. I'm patient and nothing has made interest flare up that much. I suppose the ones I have the most anticipation for would be Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows this month and Scream 4 in 2011, but I'm in no real hurry for either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't have one of those right now. There are a couple that look like they might be okay, but I have yet to see anything jump out at me as a must-see on the level of Inception or The Good Guys movie.


----------



## Sann (Jan 1, 2011)

At the moment?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrMjIBQGdH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Norwegian Wood



They're making it into a movie? When?


I can't wait to see The Hobbit.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 2, 2011)

The sequel to Dark Knight!!


----------



## Fear (Jan 2, 2011)

*Transformers III* - _Dark of the moon._


----------



## illmatic (Jan 2, 2011)

Yasha said:


> They're making it into a movie? When?



Its out in Japanese theaters now.

"]Trailer


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

I wonderr if it will be better than the book 

 They better not fuck up Storm trooper and Nagasawa  Toru too  

Midori and Naoko can fuck off


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 2, 2011)

Harry Potter and the deathly hollows Part 2
Transformers 3
Pirates of the Caribbean 4


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Its out in Japanese theaters now.
> 
> "]Trailer



Oh, I think I remember it now. Was it directed by a Vietnamese director? 

The trailer looks decent enough. I will check it out once the DVD comes out.

Another Japanese movie I'm looking forward to is Confessions.


[YOUTUBE]F73eXXiMwB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jan 3, 2011)

Battle Los Angeles ,Limitless,Priest, this is it for 2011  for now


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 3, 2011)

The Hobbit

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides

Thor

Priest

X-Men: First Class

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2011)

Thor

Green Lantern

Backyard Booty 14 the Teen Years

The Dark Knight

Celebrity Sex Tape: Denise Richards

Spiderman reboot

Avengers Movie

hmmm that's it for now


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

ALL of the comic book movies coming out in the next two years.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 31, 2011)

Sucker Punch
Harry Potter 7 part 2
Green Lantern
Transformers 3 (Fuck yeah Shockwave)
Dark Knight Rises

There's probably more that I cant think of right now


----------

